# Concert piece for guitar and clarinet



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Mahler was an inspiration for this piece, in particular the 5th. Expressing a theme in different tempo is a nice idea, utilized here. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Famber


----------

